# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Dsactiver les mises  jour office

## jem27

Bonjour

quand je fais les mises  jour de windows il m'inclut des mises  jour d'office (word ...)
est il possible de dsactiver ces mises  jour et de ne garder que celles de windows (vista) ? et si oui comment ?

merci d'avance

cdlt

jrmy

----------


## Fildz

J'ai trouv une premire piste ici , en esprant que a t'avances dans tes recherches  :;):

----------


## jem27

merci pour ton aide mais je suis sous vista j'ai regard ce qu'il mettait pour xp et je n'ai rien trouv

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Dsactive la mise  jour automatique et fais la mise  jour manuellement  partir de Windows Update.

----------

